# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Բրազիլիա / Brazil

## Ռուֆուս

*Brazil/Բրազիլիա*



Ռեժիսյոր՝ *Թերրի Գիլլիամ*  :Love:  
Տարեթիվը՝ *1985*
Ժանրը՝ *գիտաֆանտաստիկ, սատիրա*
Դերերում՝ *Ջոնաթան Փրայս, Քիմ Գրեյստ, Ռոբերտ Դե Նիրո, Բոբ Հոսկինզ, Իան Հոլմ*
IMDB ռեյտինգը՝ *8.0 (չնայած բարձր ռեյտինգին ֆիլմը տարօրինակորեն լավագույն 250 ֆիլմերի ցանկում չի հայտնվել)*
Rotten Tomatoes-ի ռեյտինգը՝ *98%*  :Good: 
Ներկայացվել է Օսկար մրցանակի 2 անվանակարգերում սակայն չի շահել:

Սկսենք նրանից, որ ֆիլմը Բրազիլիայի հետ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կապ չունի, բացի վերնագրից ու ֆիլմում անընդհատ հնչող Watercolor of Brazil/Aquarela do Brazil երգից  :Jpit: 

Ֆիլմը ռետրո ֆուտուրիստական սատիրա է: Հայտնի չէ, թե որ թիվն է, սակայն աշխարհը մի զզվելի վայր է դարձել: Ամենուր տեռորիստական ռմբակոծություններ են, կառավարության Տեղեկատվության Նախարարությունը մարդկանց իսկական տեռորի է ենթարկում, որպեսզի տեղեկատվություն կորզի տեռորսիտների մասին: Բյուրոկրատիան արդեն հասել է աբսուրդի գագաթնակետին: Իսկ ֆիլմի գլխավոր հերոս Սեմ Լոուրին, ով աշխատում է կառավարության Տեղեկատվության նախարարությունում երազում է իր կյանքի երկրորդ կեսի մասին, ու մի օր հանդիպում է նրան... 

Ինձ ֆիլմը շատ դուր եկավ, ինչ-որ չափով հիշեցրեց Ստենլի Կուբրիկի *Դոկտոր Ստրեյնջլավ կամ ինչպես սովորեցի չանհանգստանալ ու սիրել բոմբը/Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* ֆիլմի աբսուրդությունը, մի քիչ էլ նման էր նորվեգական *Անհամատեղելի Մարդը/The Bothersome Man/Den brysomme mannen* ֆիլմին: Լավն էր  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (09.06.2014), Sagittarius (09.06.2014), Տրիբուն (09.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Էս էն եզակի ֆիլմերից է, որ դիտեցի ու առաջին հերթին ինձ գրավեց ԿԻՆԵՄԱՏՈԳՐԱՖԻԱՆ, կինոյի արվեստը, ոչ թե սյուժեն կամ այլ բան։

Անտիուտոպիսկանան և անտիտոտալիտար գրականության և ֆիլմերի սիրահարները կգնահատեն այս աշխատանքը։ Պարզապես մի խորհուրդ՝ եթե դուք ֆիլմերի հոլիվուդյան ձևաչափի վրա մեծացաք մարդիկ եք, ապա մինչև ֆիլմը նայելը անպայման մի քանի րոպե խորհեք ԱՐՎԵՍՏԻ մասին։ Հատկապես ուշադրություն դարձրեք էն մտքին, որ վերջին հարյուրամյակների ընթացքում նկարիչների մեծ բանակի միջից ընդամենը մի քանի պայծառ դեմքեր պարբարաբար ջարդել են արվեստի մեջ ընդունված կարծրատիպերը և ինչ որ հուզիչ տեսարան նկարելու փոխարեն մարդկանց ուշադրությունը հրավիրել են նկարչության իմաստի վրա՝ կտավ և ներկ։ Էտ նկարիչներից ես կարող եմ առանձնացնել Մալևիչին իր սև քառակուսիով, որով նա փորձ արեց մարդկանց ուշադրությունը հրավիրել նկարչության բուն էության վրա՝ կավի և ներկի արվեստ։ Մի խոսքով Գիլլիամը իմ կարծիքով հենց նման փորձ է արել՝ առաջին հերթին ցույց տալով կինո արվեստ, հետո նոր գաղափար, սյուժե և այլն։ Էս ֆիլմը հենց էտ ֆորմատի աշխատանք է։ Պիտի կտրվես ֆիլմերի շաբլոններից ու միտքդ ազատես նոր դիտես։

Ես շատ հավանեցի թե՛ ռեժիսուրան, թե՛ դերասանական խաղը և թե՛ սյուժեն։ Բոմբ կինո է։ Նենց չի, որ առավոտից իրիկուն կնայեմ, բայց հաստատ ինքը տեղ գտավ իմ ֆիլմադարանի՝ լավագույն ֆիլմերի շարքում։ 

Եթե ձեզ հարցնեն, թե ո՞րն էր ֆիլմի իմաստը ու դուք պատասխանեք, որ ֆիլմը իմ ու քո Բրազիլի մասին է (էս կոնտեքստում չեմ կարողանում գրել Բրազիլիա  :Smile:  ), ապա դուք հասկացել եք կինոն։ Ես չեմ պատկերացնում, որ էս կինոն կարելի է այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել։ Ու նաև կարծում եմ, որ սա նաև Թերրի Գիլյամի Բրազիլն է՝ մի աշխարհ ուր դու դու ես՝ դեմ լինելով բոլոր ստերեոտիպերին։ Ինքը շատ լավ գիտակցում էր, որ իրա ֆիլմը շատ վեճեր ու բացասական կարծիքներ հարուցող ֆիլմ է լինելու։ Հասկանում էր, որ եկամուտի մասին ընդհանրապես չպիտի մտածի։ Բայց ինքը ազատ ճախրեց երկնքով, ինչպես ֆիլմի հերոս Սեմ Լոուրին։

ՀԳ՝ ընդհանրապես Գիլլիամի ֆիլմերը ես սիրում եմ։ Հատկապես «Կյանքի իմաստը ըստ Մոնտի Պայտոնի» և «Բրայընի Կյանքը»։ Դրանք էլ շատ յուրօրինակ ու խելոք կինոներ են, որոնք բացահայտում են կրոնական, քաղաքական ու հասարակական կյանքերի փտածությունը և գարշահոտը։ Բայց երևի առաջին հերթին մարդկանց դեբիլությունը  :LOL:  Չէ՞ որ առանց էտ դեբիլության ոչ մի քաղաքական կամ կրոնական գործիչ հաջողության չէր հասնի։

ՀՀԳ՝ Ռուֆուս, մերսի այս թեմայի համար։ Մտա, որ բացեմ, էն էլ ինչպես միշտ դու իմ հավանած բոլոր ֆիլմերի մասին արդեն բացել ես թեմաներ Ակումբում  :Beee:

----------

Ռուֆուս (09.06.2014)

----------

